# Great deals on nursing bras at Ross!



## Sassafrass (Mar 3, 2004)

I don't know if this is okay to put here, but I would like to share my find with ya'll! At Ross, I found the playtex underwire alternative nursing bras for 2.99! they also had several variety of OLGA nursing bras for 4.99. This was regular price, not clearance. I didn't even know they had nursing bras, but I will certainly be looking from now on. Anyway, I just wanted to post in case someone could use some cheap, decent nursing bras.


----------



## Sungold17 (Jan 31, 2004)

Thanks for posting this. I'll have to see if I can find them at the local store here.


----------

